
Spotify acquires audio detection startup Sonalytic - JumpCrisscross
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/07/spotify-acquires-audio-detection-startup-sonalytic/
======
dingo_bat
Spotify bought echonest and shut down their api, resulting in the demise of
this awesome website:
[http://labs.echonest.com/Uploader/index.html](http://labs.echonest.com/Uploader/index.html)

~~~
rm999
It seems to work fine for me? I just searched for Nothing Else Matters by
Metallica and am listening to it on endless mode.

~~~
nitemice
According to their Reddit, it's going to ggo offline in the next week or two.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/infinitejukebox/comments/5wh9hn/met...](https://www.reddit.com/r/infinitejukebox/comments/5wh9hn/meta_say_goodbye_to_the_infinite_jukebox/)

------
burger_moon
Didn't spotify take on $1 billion in convertible debt last year?

What's happened with that? From what I remember it was under not so good
conditions for spotify.

------
bogomipz
How does this differ from the echo nest that they acquired?

[http://the.echonest.com/](http://the.echonest.com/)

------
daenney
The Music Ally article on the acquisition is also a good read:
[http://musically.com/2017/03/07/spotify-buys-startup-
sonalyt...](http://musically.com/2017/03/07/spotify-buys-startup-sonalytic-
heres-primer/).

------
anonu
The patent on the technology is a solid read:
[https://patentscope.wipo.int/search/en/detail.jsf;jsessionid...](https://patentscope.wipo.int/search/en/detail.jsf;jsessionid=FF0819442729239AA5DA0A178AFE0DCE.wapp2nC?docId=WO2016189307&recNum=1&maxRec=&office=&prevFilter=&sortOption=&queryString=&tab=PCTDescription)

~~~
paws
@anonu the jsessionid param was giving me some issues.

Here's an alternate that should work:

[https://patentscope.wipo.int/search/en/detail.jsf?docId=WO20...](https://patentscope.wipo.int/search/en/detail.jsf?docId=WO2016189307&recNum=1&maxRec=&office=&prevFilter=&sortOption=&queryString=&tab=PCTDescription)

------
Xcelerate
Just out of curiosity, is there a similar technology for "shazaming" video
footage?

~~~
imglorp
I've wondered similar but, for Youtube at least, there doesn't seem to be a
frame-level API. You can pull a video and analyze it yourself, but you'd
basically need to download all of youtube.

------
jlebrech
you could record/analyse and recreate a concert using the album/single
releases

